# Crabbing, and Shrimping



## EMC-GUN (Jul 27, 2008)

Well I have inquired about crabbing in the Savannah area, I would also like to maybe toss a net and get some shrimp. Any tips/hints? I would like to do both from the same pier/dock. I need to know if anyone knows of any good spots. I will be traveling about 3 hours to get to Savannah, so I want to be remotely successful.


----------



## jamie.brett.sr (Jul 27, 2008)

It's gonna be hard to catch shrimp from just the dock.What part of the coast you goin to?


----------



## jconn115 (Jul 29, 2008)

when i was little my family took a vacation to savannah and we went crab fishing in the channels. we used chicken necks and string. pulled the string real slow and then netted when they got real close to the bank. only thing is that u r going to get muddy, but we had alot of fun and caught alot of crab.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 29, 2008)

Go on down to Sunbury and try off the dock there.15 miles or so south on 95.


----------



## thendric (Apr 13, 2009)

Any tips on where/when to catch crab and shrimp in the Richmond Hill area.  I launch from Killkenny in Richmond Hill.

I have to young kids and they would have a great time fishing for crab.  The only way I have done it is from a pier with a string basket and chicken neck.

Also any advice on what to fish for would be greatly appreciated. (I only have 2 days on the water in my new boat).

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## GONoob (Apr 13, 2009)

I talked to a couple locals who were patching there nets from dolphins, they went shrimping right by Jekyll island pier. They said they did pretty well last season.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Apr 14, 2009)

thendric said:


> Any tips on where/when to catch crab and shrimp in the Richmond Hill area.  I launch from Killkenny in Richmond Hill.
> 
> I have to young kids and they would have a great time fishing for crab.  The only way I have done it is from a pier with a string basket and chicken neck.
> 
> ...



Do it the easy way, when weather warms up just a few more degree water temp, drop a wire crab trap with chicken or fish (fish left over from previous trip are better) with a float attached near the opening of any little side creek ro channel.  Spend day boating, fishing etc, come back that day or two days later and trap will be full of crabs.

I am not affiliated in any way but in Richmond Hill there is a great bait/tackle/gun shop.  In the strip mall right at 17 and 144.  Mom and pop type place and they will get you all you need plus help you on to the best fishing / crabbing spots in area.

Rob


----------



## Down4Count (Apr 15, 2009)

Half moon dock in sunbury


----------



## thendric (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the great advice.  I like the idea of the crab trap.  At least if I'm skunked fishing I should be able to bring home something.


----------

